# Deep in the Heart of Texas



## David Hill (Mar 2, 2012)

Happy Texas Independence Day and greetings from the state capitol! I'm currently petitioning Hill City Lodge #456 in Austin, TX, and I have my fingers crossed for a favorable vote at the stated meeting on Tuesday. Hopefully I'll be able to take the EA degree in March. I'm quite excited to begin working the Blue Lodge degrees!

A bit about me: I'm a 7th generation Texan, and I'm in the process of finishing up a doctorate in clinical psychology. I'm currently working in a forensic setting. I'm quite interested in Masonic history and research. I'm also an avid motorcyclist. I ride a Triumph Speed Triple for those who may also be motorcycle fans. This forum looks to have a lot of good information, and I suspect that I will learn a lot here.


----------



## Brother Maples (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome friend.


----------



## cog41 (Mar 3, 2012)

Greetings!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## edwards45177 (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome brother and good luck on Tuesday.


----------



## David Hill (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I heard that the vote was favorable, and I'll be taking my EA degree in April. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Bro_Vick (Mar 7, 2012)

David - If you let us know when you are going to be initiated, I might be able to attend.

It would be my honor.

-Vick


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bro_Vick said:


> David - If you let us know when you are going to be initiated, I might be able to attend.



Yea, please do post when you are going to be initiated.  I would like to possibly attend as well, and I have two EAs that are close friends of mine that have been wanting to visit another lodge so it would be a good reason for them to go as well.


----------



## David Hill (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow. Thanks guys! I think it's going to be Tuesday, April 17th. I'll post here when I'm absolutely certain of the date. Thanks for making me feel welcome.


----------



## ArmySGT121 (Mar 11, 2012)

Greetings!


----------



## Mac (Mar 13, 2012)

Congratulations on your acceptance, David.  Look forward to seeing your posts in the evening on April 17th.


----------



## David Hill (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks again for the welcome! I've been looking at posts in the general forum, and I want to give my appreciation to everyone for posting such interesting material and such wonderful links. I'm quite excited to get started, and it's been tough to find material to read that doesn't reference the initiations. Luckily, this site has enabled me to keep studying without giving me preconceptions about my upcoming initiation. Thanks again!


----------



## David Hill (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, my EA initiation is a week away, and I'm excited to get started! I've been doing a lot of general Masonic reading, and I'm looking forward to finally studying the degrees.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Apr 11, 2012)

David - What time on the 17th?  You can post it here or PM me, there is a good chance I will be able to make it.  I am just debating if I want to deal with the traffic from San Antonio to Austin.


----------



## David Hill (Apr 11, 2012)

Bro. Vick,

The Hill City Lodge calendar says that the degree starts at 6:30. Realistically, that's usually when we're wrapping up dinner and the guys are heading upstairs for degree work. I know the commute from SA well. I'd love to have you make it, but I definitely understand what a drag that drive is during rush hour!

David


----------



## David Hill (Apr 18, 2012)

I took my EA last night. All that I can say is WOW! That was quite a ride! My brain was swimming with all of the new information, and I'm looking forward to starting the esoteric work this week. I'm honored to be a part of the fraternity, and I deeply appreciate the labors of the degree team.


----------



## David Hill (Apr 29, 2012)

I passed a huge milestone yesterday. I earned my doctorate in clinical psychology. That was a tremendous amount of work! Now I can get to learning my EA catechism.


----------



## Mac (Apr 29, 2012)

Congratulations, brother!  That is no small accomplishment.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Apr 29, 2012)

Wonderful!  Being married to a PhD, I know the amount of work and sacrifice it must have taken you.

No get to the esoteric work!

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## David Hill (Jul 26, 2012)

I turned in my work and took my FC degree on Tuesday. The turn-in went very well. I had a great teacher, and I now know the material backwards and forwards. The FC degree was wonderful. I enjoyed how it built on the foundation I had already established. I met with my teacher yesterday, and he took me through the FC esoteric work. That's going to go quickly! I see why folks pass through FC quickly. I plan on spending time later on reviewing the liberal arts. The FC has given me a lot to think about.


----------



## Star Mztyk (Jul 26, 2012)

Congratulations Bro. Hill...

         I had one student get his FC degree the 19th and that same night was also an EA degree that two of my EA students worked the degree. A thinker like you should like the FC as much as I do....take heed to the two artificial spherical bodies representing the terrestrial and celestrial realms. Obviously, our ancient Brethren knew the earth was not flat...which proclaiming differently during the Inquisition would have got you tortured. Also, read the long form explaination in the Monitor....which by practicing the astronomy/astrology advocated there would have got you gutted and quartered as well.  In some quarters, that is still happening today.


----------



## David Hill (Aug 22, 2012)

Last night I was raised to the sublime degree of master mason. It's been quite a journey and that was an amazing experience! I was pleased at the quality and intensity of the ritual, and I will quite happily be working my way through the educational material provided to me. My next step is to begin visiting other lodges. I'm looking forward to meeting additional brothers!


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Aug 23, 2012)

Congrats Brother Hill, this is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Aug 23, 2012)

Congrats!!!  We are right down the road if you want to come visit.  Also, since your a new MM that is close by, you should come check out our Cave Degree that we have going on next month.  We get several Brothers from Austin area that come in for it.  Would love to have ya.


----------



## David Hill (Aug 25, 2012)

Br. Stedman, I'd love to visit. I heard about the cave degree. It sounds really cool! Unfortunately, I'll be out of town that weekend, but I'll be putting it on my schedule for next year! I'm working diligently on my esoteric work so that I can come visit. I'm looking forward to meeting the extended Masonic family in the Central Texas region.


----------

